# constantly in season.



## jujucats (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all 

I woundering if anyone can help.

We breed BSH cats for four years now and have two blue females and a lilac female.
We have recently moved to new home, we have been in the house for a month,
But we have one problem the cats keep taking turns going in season,
Roxy would go into season then as soon as she finishes tia would go into season. this has been going on for one month.
They look health and not dropping to much weight but i cant sleep at night due to the constant crying.
We never had this problem in the last home they would go in season about 3 times a year,
I was thinking of going to the vets, as they told me there was a jab they could give the to stop this, but im not to keen on 
this as i dont want it to effect the breeding,
any help or advice would be greatfull


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It might help to lower the temperature and have weaker lights. Cats typically need 14 hours of sun light (or artificial light) in order to come into heat so if you can manipulate with the lights you might be able to stop them from going into season over and over again.

Another method is to stimulate ovulation with q-tips. If you manage to induce ovulation the female may develop a pseudopregnancy and stop calling for 6-7 weeks.


----------



## jujucats (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Sol 

Thanks for getting back to me.

Yes i must admit this house is a lot warmer,
Also i dont want to sound crude but what does the q-tip method actualy involve?
regards
carl


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

jujucats said:


> Also i dont want to sound crude but what does the q-tip method actualy involve?


  You "_pretend to breed_" the cat with the very end of a Q-tip.


----------



## jujucats (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought thats what it ment , :roll: but had to make sure.
never heard of this before but will give it a go and see how we go on.
cheers guys


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

jujucats said:


> I thought thats what it ment , :roll: but had to make sure.
> never heard of this before but will give it a go and see how we go on.
> cheers guys


You'll have to "breed" them several times a day in order to increase the chance of inducing ovulation. And do use some Vaseline or similar on the q-tip if you try. :wink:


----------

